# Clamoroso: Gattuso verso il Tottenham, saltato Fonseca



## 7vinte (17 Giugno 2021)

Clamoroso: come riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio e Sky, è saltato l'arrivo di Fonseca al Tottenham, con gli Spurs che hanno avviato i contatti con Gattuso, appena andato via dalla Fiorentina.


----------



## Andris (17 Giugno 2021)

che degrado.
curioso di sapere perchè sia saltato Fonseca


----------



## ILMAGO (17 Giugno 2021)

Mendes riuscirebbe a piazzare pure Messias Al Barcellona mi sa.
E ora Oliveira Guedes e company al tottenham 
Già che c'è una bella offerta da 35 milioni per leao e hanno il sostituto di Kane.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Giugno 2021)

Incredibile che questo trovi squadre di questo livello, il potere dei procuratori


----------



## mandraghe (17 Giugno 2021)

Andris;2363332 ha scritto:


> che degrado.
> curioso di sapere perchè sia saltato Fonseca




Di Marzio ha parlato di generici "motivi fiscali", che vuol dire tutto o niente.


----------



## koti (17 Giugno 2021)

7vinte;2363329 ha scritto:


> Clamoroso: come riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio e Sky, è saltato l'arrivo di Fonseca al Tottenham, con gli Spurs che hanno avviato i contatti con Gattuso, appena andato via dalla Fiorentina.



we didn't have the poison, I can touch with my hand


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Giugno 2021)

vedi mo il motivo per cui UOMO VERO si è stranamente accorto che commisso non è serio dopo 15 giorni dalla firma ahahahahhahahahahaah.


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2021)

Evidentemente il Totocoso ha deciso di diventare la discarica di tutti i bidoni della scuderia Mendes


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Giugno 2021)

7vinte;2363329 ha scritto:


> Clamoroso: come riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio e Sky, è saltato l'arrivo di Fonseca al Tottenham, con gli Spurs che hanno avviato i contatti con Gattuso, appena andato via dalla Fiorentina.



What... Come mai non vanno su Conte?!?


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Giugno 2021)

7vinte;2363329 ha scritto:


> Clamoroso: come riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio e Sky, è saltato l'arrivo di Fonseca al Tottenham, con gli Spurs che hanno avviato i contatti con Gattuso, appena andato via dalla Fiorentina.



Di certo Rino con Mendes il lavoro lo troverà sempre..ma non doveva andarci parrucchino?


----------



## Marilson (17 Giugno 2021)

e' la volta buona che ci becchiamo allora, abito a 20 minuti dallo stadio del Tottenham  
Lo porto a casa mia a mangiare  Faro' di tutto per incontrarlo, ho anche qualche aggancio che lavora li' allo stadio


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (17 Giugno 2021)

ma questi coi soldi che hanno davvero non trovano uno decente?


----------



## Swaitak (17 Giugno 2021)

7vinte;2363329 ha scritto:


> Clamoroso: come riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio e Sky, è saltato l'arrivo di Fonseca al Tottenham, con gli Spurs che hanno avviato i contatti con Gattuso, appena andato via dalla Fiorentina.



mi fa paura Gennarino, troppo potente


----------



## Rivera10 (17 Giugno 2021)

7vinte;2363329 ha scritto:


> Clamoroso: come riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio e Sky, è saltato l'arrivo di Fonseca al Tottenham, con gli Spurs che hanno avviato i contatti con Gattuso, appena andato via dalla Fiorentina.



Forza Rino. Auguri per la tua nuova esperienza alla faccia di tutti quei rosiconi che nella vita non si sognerebbero mai di fare nemmeno un millesimo di quello che hai fatto tu.


----------



## Djici (17 Giugno 2021)

Gattuso e il perfetto esempio che non conta la meritocrazia.
Conta solo avere qualche aggancio giusto.
Va ad allenare il Milan -> non riesce a centrare l'obiettivo
Va ad allenare il Napoli che anche se e anni luce dietro di noi per storia, era ampiamente migliore di noi -> sbaglia l'obiettivo.
Ora va al Tottenham che e pure lui sopra al Napoli e al nostro Milan attuale...

Io dico che se non si qualifica nemmeno in EL Sara sicuramente chiamato per allenare il City o il Liverpool. O forse Real.
Una cosa pazzesca...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (17 Giugno 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky;2363362 ha scritto:


> ma questi coi soldi che hanno davvero non trovano uno decente?



Non è che in giro ne siano rimasti tanti di allenatori.


----------



## Raryof (17 Giugno 2021)

"It touches with hand"


----------



## Solo (17 Giugno 2021)

7vinte;2363329 ha scritto:


> Clamoroso: come riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio e Sky, è saltato l'arrivo di Fonseca al Tottenham, con gli Spurs che hanno avviato i contatti con Gattuso, appena andato via dalla Fiorentina.




Di questo passo, fra qualche anno, senza sapere come, andrà al Real Madrid.


----------



## Solo (17 Giugno 2021)

Raryof;2363375 ha scritto:


> "It touches with hand"


"You need poison"


----------



## Raryof (17 Giugno 2021)

Solo;2363378 ha scritto:


> "You need poison"



"Ball ball line line"
"We missed the poison"


----------



## mandraghe (17 Giugno 2021)

Raryof;2363379 ha scritto:


> "Ball ball line line"
> "We missed the poison"




Sparkling leg


----------



## Swaitak (17 Giugno 2021)

mandraghe;2363384 ha scritto:


> Sparkling leg



beaten on the teeth


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Giugno 2021)

ILMAGO;2363335 ha scritto:


> Mendes riuscirebbe a piazzare pure Messias Al Barcellona mi sa.
> E ora Oliveira Guedes e company al tottenham
> Già che c'è una bella offerta da 35 milioni per leao e hanno il sostituto di Kane.



per leao io spero nel wolverhampton. 

ci pagarono bene cutrone, e inoltre è una discarica di portoghesi, sono pieni di lusitani, compreso l'allenatore.


----------



## gabri65 (17 Giugno 2021)

Magari arrivo "pe'fochi", come si dice qui, ma c'entra mica niente Paratici?

Non so se mi spiego.


----------



## ILMAGO (17 Giugno 2021)

Non vorrei pensare male che gattuso ha lasciato la fiorentina quando gli ha telefonato il totthenam.
Il timing "lascio la viola" "sono interessato agli spurs" è troppo ravvicinato per non pensar male.
Non credo visto l'uomo, ma non mi sento più di escludere nulla dopo le ultime vicesssitudini


----------



## __king george__ (17 Giugno 2021)

ecco perchè ha lasciato la viola...furbo,,ma neanche tanto


----------



## LukeLike (17 Giugno 2021)

Il Tottenham è passato da Conte a Fonseca a Gattuso... bella caduta...

Poi pure fosse che l'ambiente fiorentino è un calderone, non è che quello del Tottenham sia tanto meglio in questo momento...


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Giugno 2021)

ILMAGO;2363445 ha scritto:


> Non vorrei pensare male che gattuso ha lasciato la fiorentina quando gli ha telefonato il totthenam.
> Il timing "lascio la viola" "sono interessato agli spurs" è troppo ravvicinato per non pensar male.
> Non credo visto l'uomo, ma non mi sento più di escludere nulla dopo le ultime vicesssitudini



non pensar male, passeresti per rosicone. tutte coincidenze.


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Giugno 2021)

7vinte;2363329 ha scritto:


> Clamoroso: come riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio e Sky, è saltato l'arrivo di Fonseca al Tottenham, con gli Spurs che hanno avviato i contatti con Gattuso, appena andato via dalla Fiorentina.



Si come no... In mezza giornata chiudono tutto.... Per quando odi la fiorentina, non me l'aspettavo da Gattuso. Che uomo di m....


----------



## __king george__ (17 Giugno 2021)

il sig Gattuso ha già dato prova piu volte della sua etica diciamo particolare..

vi racconto una storia..

C'era una volta il Milan che stava passando da Berlusconi ai Cinesi (l'infinito periodo del closing) e il Milan che veniva dal disastro di Brocchi cambiò allenatore e prese Montella..le cose andarono bene.. soprattutto nel girone d'andata (vincemmo anche la Supercoppa ultimo trofeo rossonero)..poi ci fu finalmente il cambio societario e la nuova proprietà confermò Montella

a questo punto avvenne una cosa mooooolto strana e particolare...un allenatore che aveva già allenato le prime squadre (in serie B,all'estero,e mi pare anche in A il Palermo se non ricordo male) accettò invece di allenare una Primavera...l'allenatore era Gattuso e la primavera era proprio il Milan

lui borbottò qualcosa del tipo "eh quando il milan chiama e bla bla bla"...ma sembrò una cosa molto strana..come se mancasse qualche tassello al puzzle

nel frattempo Montella partì abbastanza bene in campionato e in Europa ma inizio a fare qualche passo falso di troppo e successe un'altra cosa mooolto strana e particolare: il DS Mirabelli iniziò ad andare in panchina invece che in tribuna come a voler "commissariare" Montella..fu una cosa MEDIATICA e a mio avviso parecchio scorretta...

il Milan peggiorò e il giocattolo sembrava rotto..(eh beh lavorare cosi non è il massimo visto che la società ti dovrebbe proteggere almeno a livello mediatico) morale della favola ci fu il cambio in panchina..e indovinate un pò chi prese il posto di Montella? proprio Gattuso......mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.......ma va?.....

poi il Sig Mirabelli pensò bene di fare un contrattone al Sig Gattuso dopo poco tempo che era stato promosso alla prima squadra...tanto per blindarlo...anche quella fu una cosa parecchio strana direi...

questa era la storia a grandi linee....la prossima volta ve ne racconto un'altra se volete...stavolta è quella dell'allenatore del Milan che nel moment topico e piu caldo della stagione se ne va a cena con Mendes (all'epoca NON il suo procuratore) destabilizzando ancora di piu un ambiente che aveva già destabilizzato quando aveva fatto capire a metà stagione che sarebbe andato via....


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Giugno 2021)

Andrà in premier a far ridere un pò anche i tifosi inglesi.

Raccomandato com'è,fallirà anche con gli spurs ma riuscirà a trovare ancora una nuova sistemazione.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Giugno 2021)

__king george__;2363555 ha scritto:


> il sig Gattuso ha già dato prova piu volte della sua etica diciamo particolare..
> 
> vi racconto una storia..
> 
> ...



papà papà mi racconti la storia di quando gattuso fece le scarpe ad ancelotti e andò ad allenare il napoli?


----------



## __king george__ (17 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2363598 ha scritto:


> papà papà mi racconti la storia di quando gattuso fece le scarpe ad ancelotti e andò ad allenare il napoli?



eh anche quella...ha un bel campionario Rino...


----------



## Ruuddil23 (17 Giugno 2021)

7vinte;2363329 ha scritto:


> Clamoroso: come riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio e Sky, è saltato l'arrivo di Fonseca al Tottenham, con gli Spurs che hanno avviato i contatti con Gattuso, appena andato via dalla Fiorentina.



Mi è balenata l'improvvisa speranza che convinca gli inglesi a fare un bel contratto a Calhanoglu...preghiamo


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2021)

Occhio che se Mirabelli passa con Mendes, ce lo ritroviamo al posto di Paratici


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2363598 ha scritto:


> papà papà mi racconti la storia di quando gattuso fece le scarpe ad ancelotti e andò ad allenare il napoli?



Terribile davvero quella. E pare che i rapporti tra i due si siano incrinati di brutto.


----------



## ILMAGO (17 Giugno 2021)

Ruuddil23;2363646 ha scritto:


> Mi è balenata l'improvvisa speranza che convinca gli inglesi a fare un bel contratto a Calhanoglu...preghiamo


ahahah! magari! Ma letteralmente non può. Non è di Mendes il turco, arriveranno solo portoghesi agli spurs. 
Più facile Leao al posto di Kane che il turco, almeno Leao è in lista dei potenziali acquisti essendo di mendes.


----------



## kekkopot (17 Giugno 2021)

7vinte;2363329 ha scritto:


> Clamoroso: come riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio e Sky, è saltato l'arrivo di Fonseca al Tottenham, con gli Spurs che hanno avviato i contatti con Gattuso, appena andato via dalla Fiorentina.


Il Tottenham ha deciso di non voler andare in CL quest'anno?


----------

